# First Harmony Farms



## Joex (Dec 14, 2011)

I’m looking for a breeder in Northern Illinois, preferably close to the Chicagoland area. And honestly, there are not too many breeders around here. I found First Harmony Farms and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.

Thanks!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

We got two hedgehogs from Lynette at First Harmony Farms when they were still in Colorado. We're in Minnesota, so I didn't get to see their operation or anything, but our boys came with lineage and have been social, happy, and healthy so far.


----------

